# filing jigs



## griff154 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just hve simple question.wich filing jig would be better. The granberg or stihl fg3? For doin square tooth and some round to square conversion.


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 15, 2013)

I think atop is the only square jig? Stihl FG3 is for round only without mods. Not sure with granberg.


----------



## griff154 (Apr 15, 2013)

Also refering too wich one is better.also,I can use a six sided file. Stihl lil more exspensive just wondering wich one to get.


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 15, 2013)

I think you will find that the square file profiles will not fit the holder on the FG3. 

There have been people remake the file holders on a Stihl FG2, which is similar, but bolts to a workbench and includes a chain clamp, as opposed to the FG3 which clamps onto the bar. 

The FG2 gives me great round filed chains, although they are NLA in the US according to other reports here. I would recommend one of those.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 15, 2013)

The Granberg jig only round files. You can go to their website and see a video.


----------

